# Great, great grandson's Christmas gift



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

A while back someone sent me a link for an instructional video on Youtube showing how to assemble a Lever action Model 1874 rubber band rifle. HERE is the link, if you are interested. I was totally impressed so I downloaded the FREE PDF file offered on the link. I also downloaded the videos Part 1 & 2. I built the first one using a band saw and scroll saw.
Since I have a CarveWright machine I figured why not make up the plans to be cut with the CarveWright. It took considerable time and effort but the results were well worth it...

















There is still a lot of finish sanding and shaping to do on both versions. I can't decide whether to stain, paint or leave natural. Which would you do?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Really came out great on both but do see the difference, I think I would stain


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very neat idea George. I think I would stain to just because that's the traditional look.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is really cool, George. Now, how about one with a big D-shaped lever for all us Rifleman fans? :sarcastic:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gaffboat said:


> That is really cool, George. Now, how about one with a big D-shaped lever for all us Rifleman fans? :sarcastic:


Oliver,
Great Idea! That would be really neat. I might think about giving it a try. I could just make an extra lever and it would be interchangeable.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

George, When you said you downloaded the videos 1 & 2, did you mean you copied to your computer or viewed online? I have not been able to copy videos from youtube to my computer and would like to know how, because its there one day and gone the next.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

gmercer_48083 said:


> George, When you said you downloaded the videos 1 & 2, did you mean you copied to your computer or viewed online? I have not been able to copy videos from youtube to my computer and would like to know how, because its there one day and gone the next.


Gary,
I downloaded and saved them to my computer. I use Firefox and have an add-on called 1 Click YouTube Video Downloader 2.37. It's totally simple to use...

1 Click Video Download

Download YouTube Videos in FLV and MP4 (both High Defintion and iPod compatible High-Quality) in a single click.
***********************************************
ADD-ON IS BACK ON!
More updates and features coming soon!
***********************************************

Download YouTube videos quickly and easily!
Supports all available YouTube formats (MP4, FLV, WebM, 3GP) for any video quality (from 144p up to 3072p).

How it works - It simply adds a "Download" button which populates a list with all the available videos to download.

To download a YouTube video - whenever you're on a video page in YouTube, you'll see the "Download" button with a round red icon in it, click that button to populate the list of all available formats to download, click the desired format, save to your hard drive and that's it!

This is an easy YouTube Video Downloader - If all you need is a simple, intuitive, and non-intrusive Add-On to download YouTube videos, this is the Add-On for you.

1-Click YouTube Video Downloader is a great Download Helper Tool and is a great combination with Video DownloadHelper , DownThemAll and FlashGot.

Soon you could Download YouTube videos directly from the search results of Google, Yahoo and Bing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

George that is the coolest project i have ever seen. I am going to give that a try. I downloaded the pdf and will print it out.
Thanks for sharing that with us.
Herb


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Herb Stoops said:


> George that is the coolest project i have ever seen. I am going to give that a try. I downloaded the pdf and will print it out.
> Thanks for sharing that with us.
> Herb


Herb,
A few tips, if you don't mind...
1. Get some A4 paper to print the plans and patterns from the PDF at 100% to keep the correct size.
2. Since it's impossible to find A4 sticker paper in the US, I used Elmer's Repositionable Spray (found it at Walmart) to stick the patterns on the ply for cutting.
3. Use 5/32" ply. Or as close to 4mm as you can get. If you use 1/4" it will be too thick. (don't ask me how I know this) ;-}
4. I substituted 3/16" dowels for the 4mm, 1/4" dowels for the 6mm and 5/8" for the 16mm and that worked out fine.

That's all I can think of right off the bat. Good luck and have fun. Oh! I almost forgot. Be sure to watch the videos a number of times. I downloaded them and watched several times and picked something up I had missed every time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gary,

it may depend on which browser you use.

I have not seen a downloader for MS Explorer. (If any use MSE and have a downloader, please advise).

Like George, I use Firefox and use 'download helper'.

There are others...



gmercer_48083 said:


> George, When you said you downloaded the videos 1 & 2, did you mean you copied to your computer or viewed online? I have not been able to copy videos from youtube to my computer and would like to know how, because its there one day and gone the next.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very nice. I and sure your grand son will like it.
Allen


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*utube downloaders*

there are several third party utube downloaders, just google


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*OK, Oliver. You asked for it...*



Gaffboat said:


> That is really cool, George. Now, how about one with a big D-shaped lever for all us Rifleman fans? :sarcastic:


Here is the Rifleman version just for Oliver...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, George. This is going to be fun.
Herb


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Completed project...*

A couple of pics of the completed project...


----------

